# Pictures of Skittles



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are pictures of Skittles.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Toooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww,, what a cutie!!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

so cute!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How adorable. If you are missing a baby, PLEASE do not come looking at my place.

The first goat we almost bought was named Skittles.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Aw such a pretty girl! And i love the name, i might put that one on my baby name list.
beth


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks She's my baby.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Lori,pm me and we'll work out getting her together.LOLAmy, she is absolutly beautiful!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks.

Sorry but you guys would have to go through my aggressive chow mix to get Skittles. Lol


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Lol fearless protector huh?
beth


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

awww so cute


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL Amy!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!


I dont trust that dog with strangers. I have no doubt in my mind that if some one attempted to steal anything, break into our house or harm me she would attack. Which is good, she's the type of dog we need around here. She's my protector.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

look at that face, how cute.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks :-D She looks so spoiled.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just haming it up for the camera in those first pictures


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Skittles is a cute name! I like her color and the white on her belly! Sort of funny seeing a baby with a mom totally opposite in color!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL thanks. Yea they are different in color but thats what I wanted. Most of my does are black so I wont buy a black buck. I want more color in my herd. Lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, I guess I will not attempt to take her, but I can wish can't I?  

You know I have a poodle that will attack anyone faster then any of the other dogs. We had a stray cat in the barn and he killed it. I hated to see that but we have so many babies, I think "Sparky" thinks that is his job. He is just a little poodle. My big dogs will just go check out the other dogs. Sparky has bit several people if they come into the house and we are not home (friends of course).


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have two poodles and they are the friendliest things lol. It is my GSD that you have to RUN from if you come over. Tyson LOVES to "herd" the goats aroung though..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!!! I would love to have a goat with that coloring.

I hear you about the guard dogs - I have a rott that is that way - heaven help the person who comes on our property when we are not home!!! LOL!

Ask the guys from the other day that I found on our property and I came out with a Mastiff and a Rott - I think they all needed new shorts! hehe


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------

